# nikon upgrade.



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Hello.
Is it worth upgrading a Nikon D3000 to a Nikon D3300.
Thanks.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

No idea about the features of either of those cameras as I'm a Canon person but the question that springs to mind is 'Why do you feel the need to upgrade?'
Is your current camera holding you back in some way? Will the D3300 overcome those shortcomings? Yes it's probably a better camera but would you be better off buying a different lens or a tripod instead of a body to replace a perfectly good camera body.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

No go the 7200. I have a d5200 and the features that I have needed for n the past you have on the d7100/7200. And d7200 have more lens options available. Being able to use and control autofocus on the big high end lenses.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Or go full frame


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I think the biggest difference is when you go from the smaller compact 3000/5000 series whether its 3000,3200,3300 and upgrade to the 7000 series upwards that you get the biggest difference for your cash

I have a D80 which was classed as their top class DX format semi-pro body
If I were to upgrade to something in the range now it would have to be the 7100 because of the controls and features it has which just aren't on the lower models.

That said, £619 for the body vs £350 or so with a lens for the 3300

I don't think you'll see any difference in quality by just going for the latest version of what you've got.

Of course on a plus side you will benefit from what I will benefit from when getting the 7100.
24 megapixels (new) vs 10 megapixels (old)

Just means you will have loads more pixels to effectively crop your photos whilst still keeping them sharp.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Hello thanks for the replies.Im only a beginner but I find the D3000 not very good in low light and saw a cheapish D3300 and thought it may perform better In low light.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Better low light 5200/5300 or 7100/7200 if you can find them at your price range


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I will have a look at the 5200.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jcrease said:


> Hello thanks for the replies.Im only a beginner but I find the D3000 not very good in low light and saw a cheapish D3300 and thought it may perform better In low light.


Not very good in what sense?
Have you got any images, you've taken, that show what you're describing?

Might be easier to decide whether it's going to improve with a different lens, body or if it's simply that you're not doing something right.


----------

